

LuaJIT2-beta1 has been released - scythe
http://lua-users.org/lists/lua-l/2009-10/msg01098.html

======
mbrubeck
Just like LuaJIT 1, this is amazing for a one-person project developed more or
less in stealth mode. At least for some narrow benchmarks, he's nearing or
matching the Hotspot JVM and GCC 4 with a dynamic, JavaScript-like language.
This will do for Lua what Google hopes V8 will do for JavaScript.

~~~
stevejohnson
I have wondered for a while what the world would be like if JavaScript were to
be replaced with Lua in the browser.

~~~
silentbicycle
Indeed. Lua seems like a twin to JavaScript that was separated at birth, and
actually had a chance to mature before being released. I'm really surprised it
isn't used more widely (outside of the game industry).

